# help mobile crane advice on workshop wheels



## babolottino (Feb 23, 2019)

help mobile crane advice on workshop wheels:
hi, sorry if I disturb, for my workshop I would like to build a small mobile crane on wheels like that of the mechanics, I would build the frame in beams and realize the system of lowering and lifting arm some ideas?

portana 2000 kg, width gauge base 100cm, base length 150 cm. height


----------



## babolottino (Feb 28, 2019)

recommended to take one used, robust, at a good price? right? blackhawk hoist


----------



## MachineTom (Feb 28, 2019)

Well that certainly covers the range of products. Thoughts since you are posting here I will make some assumptions: you are a one man band, you shop is less than 100o FtSq,
You are not a multi-millionaire.
So what to lift up, lathe chucks, work pieces, maybe a piece of a machine, but not a machine.
While it is nice to think of having a machine that can lift 2 tons, like that Black Hawk model, or like that first one pictured. It is very unlikely to happen, First off an unpowered lift would take 3 people to roll with that much weight hanging off it. This I know for experience, as I have used my 2ton to move 1 ton.
A suggestion is to buy /make an invalid ;iftof about 400 lbs cap, mine has an electric lift which is perfect for a one man operation. It takes up much less space and is especially
handy for a guy like me in a wheelchair.
The 2 ton lift sits in the garage, unused last 2 years, the little one is used weekly.

Photos in Disabilities Machining , under Tips.


----------



## babolottino (Mar 1, 2019)

thanks for your valuable suggestions thanks, if I had some photos of your device I would be very grateful. thanks again for your valuable suggestions thanks again


----------

